

The Future of Man and Machine: An Interview with Ray Kurzweil - sirteno
http://singularityhub.com/2012/10/29/exclusive-ray-kurzweil-interview-with-singularity-hub-dont-miss-it/

======
Rastafarian
What is the name of the 19th century Russian mathematician he mentioned?

